# Research Chem Liquids



## F1cTi0n (Jan 30, 2011)

Hey guys I am a noob so feel free to flame me to death!

Question is this, for all these research chems (liquid) I am assuming that I can just take the liquid orally? Or is there some sort of preparation involved or some way that is preferred to take these liquids? Does it depend on which liquid etc?


----------



## twisted (Jan 30, 2011)

i ask same type question never used research chem before


----------



## JASchemicals (Jan 31, 2011)

Theyre usually all oral, unless otherwise stated by the company... or unless they are peptides like IGF-1, Melanotan-II etc.


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Feb 1, 2011)

most of the research chems are liquid, I prefer liquid so that they are easier to dose.


----------



## F1cTi0n (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks guys, thats what I thought just wanted to double-check.


----------

